# Hunting near Ashley, and New Salem?



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi guys I was just wondering if anyone has been out in either of these area's hunting latley. We were out in the linton area on opener and did fairly well even though the drought has took it's toll on the pheasant population. If anyone can let me know about the status of brid numbers and some areas that might be good that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much, Lee


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

there are good numbers of pheasents around alice and good numbers of water fowl.


----------



## Fetchemup (Sep 26, 2002)

Pheasant hunting was very good last week just to the west of Ashley. There was still alot of standing corn but the guys were starting to get it out. Birds were really bunched up. If there was a Corn field and nearby cover we were seeing up to 100 birds at a time. SPOOKY Though :run:

Good Luck


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

hey thanx for the info. I don't want to sound like an idiot but where is Alice located. I think that we will head back towards the ashley area. In the past we have had really good luck with just two of us and 2 dogs late in the season. We try to split up and pinch them into a corner, and always make sure that we are as quiet as possible. Any more info on good birds areas would be helpful.

Thanks so much boys, Lee


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Anybody been down to South Central ND lately? any reports??


----------

